# Tri-power question



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Anybody ever had any experiance with a Barry Grant Six Shooter? Thanks, Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve seen them and they look sweet, but never installed or run one.
eBay Motors: ALL NEW BARRY GRANT DEMON PONTIAC SIX SHOOTER PACKAGE (item 110073751230 end time Jul-21-08 13:02:53 PDT)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am thinking of trying a set on my 67 GTO. The devil makes work for idle hands:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What I`d like to see is a Tri-Power using three throttle bodies, temp sensors, O2 sensors, MAP sensors and run it with fuel injection. The new GTO would be sooo freakin hawt if it had a Tri-Power system from the factory.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------

